# My Ferrylink



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Morning folks,

I have been trying to Google any rumours about Myferrylink and not coming up with much. Do you think it is relatively safe to book with them for next May? They are the cheapest at £107-ish. Eurotunnel want £150 through the Caravan Club. DFDS also quote £150 and P&O don't want to quote anything (I read about this here recently.) I guess as long as I use a credit card I should be safe.
Thanks.

Linda


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Credit Card Should be safe.

P&O are not quoting because there is a problem with their system at the moment.

And there is always Tesco/Eurotunnel?.

TM


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

here's the latest I've found

http://www.travelweekly.co.uk/artic...el-pledges-to-continue-myferrylink-fight.html

competition appeals tribunal result due in 2 weeks time?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mike 
The hearing is in two weeks I doubt the decision will be very quick.

Since there is a question of whether the CMA have jurisdiction that in itself could be appealed if the decision goes against the company. So it may drag on for months.

As to the OP's query, as TM said, since you are spending >£100, you will be protected using a credit card. However if you book with them and they pull the service in say April, then by then the prices with other companies may have gone up considerably beyond what they are quoting now.

It is all a bit of a gamble.

Geoff


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

teemyob said:


> Credit Card Should be safe.
> 
> P&O are not quoting because there is a problem with their system at the moment.
> 
> ...


I am a manic tesco points collector but they are sacrosanct because they go into BA Avios and that gets us to family in South Africa every year but thank you for the suggestion. :wink:

I will go ahead with Ferrylink. Thanks chaps.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

shingi said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Credit Card Should be safe.
> ...


Always looked to complicated to me that AVIOS thing.

I have a card and Shell card and.......well all a bit of a faff.


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Good price*

Used Ferrylink last week, as P&O cannot be bothered to have time table for next year. 
Emails from P&O promised phone calls back. Never happened.
So now booked for Dec crossing at favourable price


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

teemyob said:


> shingi said:
> 
> 
> > teemyob said:
> ...


Oooh no it's dead easy. Open a BAEC account and exchange vouchers for Avios on the Tesco website. Simples!


----------

